# The Ford is Shut Down!!!



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, they did it; put up a fence and shut down the Ford!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Not familiar with this area. If I had to guess it used to be public access but they got sick of people treating it like a garbage dump. So they put a fence up.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Not familiar with this area. If I had to guess it used to be public access but they got sick of people treating it like a garbage dump. So they put a fence up.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

What Ford and where?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ashtabula....


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought it had been down for 10 years?


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dag...Now folks can't take home delicious purple steelhead


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

I was looking for some support......... another fishing spot taken away.... sad.....


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry, was just being a D... you are right it really does stink that one less spot out there. Esp w all the pressure already. 

I was only there once years back one sping where the place was jammed with people and there was just dudes left and right walking out with stringers and skunky fish. My only memory of the place, thought it was funny..

Also to be clear, I usually dont keep em but if folks want to take their limits, it's cool. Folks paying for a licence help upkeep the fishery and are to.


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

MadMax1, Thank you for your consideration! We Steelhead fisherman have to stick together! Our fishing territory is constantly under attack here in Ohio! Some other states seem to be supporting it!!!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

rpalusak15 said:


> MadMax1, Thank you for your consideration! We Steelhead fisherman have to stick together! Our fishing territory is constantly under attack here in Ohio! Some other states seem to be supporting it!!!


I fish the PM every summer for browns, Michigan is awesome on fisherman's access rights. Wish ohio would get with it..


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotta love the PM!!!! Pulled this girl out on 9/3


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

nice fish


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

We got into a bunch of Kings a couple miles above M37 on labor day! Kind of wishing I was still up there right now


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok I'm stupid, what's M37 ?


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

A state route in Michigan.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

rpalusak15 said:


> I was looking for some support......... another fishing spot taken away.... sad.....


I lost a lot of my pike spots this year in NW Ohio. I feel your guy's pain.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I went down to the ford saw the fences. My friend lives there said a few years ago some crackhead was creeping in the guys windows that lives by the ford and he was worried about his daughters. Told them not to fish there anymore. Also told the game warden he doesnt want no fishing. You'll get a ticket if you trespass.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Spreading the trout run from early fall to spring would help. The old early runs opened a lot of areas that you could access like beaches, breakwalls, piers and just about anywhere else on along the shoreline. With the winter run, walking out on an ice encrusted wall or pie in November with 4-6 foot waves pounding away is not the most pleasant experience. With the old fall runs I would be finishing up my trout fishing in mid Oct and be off to deer hunting. Now you have to chose what to do with your free time. Hunting, or fishing.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I hear ya...we need some skamainia steel...and some coho would be nice as well!


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

the_waterwolf said:


> I lost a lot of my pike spots this year in NW Ohio. I feel your guy's pain.


Waterwolf - Why did you lose a lot of your Pike spots in NW Ohio this year?


----------

